# Memory Stone



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2009)

When I was master we had a brother pass away. I was fulfilling my obligation I went to check on the status of his widow. She assured me that she was well taken care of, that though the family was of modest means, he had left her a $50,000 life insurance sum that would take care of her needs.

A few months had passed and I again stopped to see the widow. She informed me that she had very little of the insurance sum left. I politely asked her where the money had went, trying to ensure that no one had taken advantage of her during her time of sorrow and transition...

She said she had some day to day expenses but most of it was that the funeral was more expensive than she thought....

$7,000 for the funeral and related expenses, but the memorial stone cost her nearly $30,000!

When I heard this I nearly fell over. I expressed to the widow that I found the price of the memorial stone to be very expensive. In fact I had never heard of a memorial stone anywhere that cost $30,000.00. I asked her how big it was, to which she replied............





"5 1/2 carat."


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2009)

lol


----------



## Jay (Feb 18, 2010)

YES! and what a Fitting Memory for the brother it was,LOL:47::54::54::47:


----------



## JTM (Feb 18, 2010)

rhitland said:


> lol


 
+1


----------



## MGarrett (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol


----------

